# FM radio for .605 build



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm on a Mobile_Sensei built .605 rom that does not have FM radio. I'd like to add it and I have the apks in my liberty customizer folder on sd card, but i cannot get the radio service apk to install. How do I get it to install? i can install the fm radio app, but without the service apk, it does not connect to any stations.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

The patch I made for FM radio on CM7 should work on Shuji. If you already have the Gingerblur FM radio app installed you'll also now have the Froyo app, which isn't reliant on blur. See the link below and flash in Clockwork:

http://www.mediafire.com/?t0z8m9g04d7i5st


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

nope it didn't work. bummer. thx tho.

i flashed it and no go. i took the fm service apk from liberty customizer and copied it into the /system folder and pasted it right next to the one that the zip file installed. neither the froyo nor gb radio connected.

how can i install a system apk. is there a root app that can do that?


----------

